# good socket set



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

check out metrench sockets from acklands, a metric and inch socket all in 1, very handy.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, you can use one socket for both standard and metric bolts, and that's really nice, however in my experience, the Metwrench sockets slipped a lot more than conventional sockets. The open end of the wrenches are worthless and the ratchets certainly aren't the best quality you can buy. You're better off just buying a nice set of conventional sockets, unless you really, really want to use one socket for both metric & standard. Metrench kind of sucks in tight spaces too, there is a lot more play in the motion, so if you are in a really tight spot you are limited to one click at a time where a conventional wrench might get 3 or 4.

When working on aircraft I need more control than the Metwrench allows... I give it a *C-*; functional for the most-part, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> sucks in tight spaces too, there is a lot more play in the motion, so if you are in a really tight spot you are limited to one click at a time where a conventional wrench might get 3 or 4.
> 
> When working on aircraft I need more control than the Metwrench allows... I give it a *C-*; functional for the most-part, but nothing to write home about.


i hate that! C130 mech here


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> i hate that! C130 mech here


 :2thumb:

civilian A&P & IA


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Most sockets by companies with American names are made by Wright Tool Co. in Barberton, Oh. The only stand alone company I know of is Cornwell Quality Tools in the Kent, Oh. area.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Most sockets by companies with American names are made by Wright Tool Co. in Barberton, Oh. The only stand alone company I know of is Cornwell Quality Tools in the Kent, Oh. area.


NOW all you have to do is *deal* with the "Barbertuckians" and "Kenmorons"... :lolsmash:

actually, Cornwell moved to Wadsworth, OH (Medina Co. has lower taxes) & Wright has facilities in Barberton, OH and Troy, MI


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

aklavik said:


> check out metrench sockets from acklands, a metric and inch socket all in 1, very handy.


Good flank drives are handy if you have the side clearance, Mastercraft pro series from kanuckle head tire Are great tools for the money Way better than the current craftsman


----------



## GeoMonkey (Aug 19, 2010)

For those of us just fixing our cars/trucks and around the house, a Craftsman set (which are on sale this time of year) will be all we need 

I'm still using Craftsman tools my dad left me 40 years ago, and work perfectly.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a mix of hand mechanic tools all placed into AmmoCans. My mix is Craftsman (Sears), PAL (PrincessAuto PowerFist), HoT (House of Tools), Husky (Home Depot) and some tools from other companies as well. Depending on the job I am working on, I know that all my wrenches are in that small AmmoCan and my sockets (and drivers) are in that large AmmoCan. BreakerBars and PryBars are all sitting in a plastic bin on a shelf ready to be grabbed. 

My AutoElectric stuff is all in another AmmoCan with a couple rolls of wire, various connectors (and crimper), testers, shrink-tubing, fuses and various other electrical goodies.

Then I have my "break-job" AmmoCan with all the tools at hand to quickly replace pads or shoes or go all the way and change out the slave-cyls or calipers, flare out new lines (or bend the hard-lines) and blead-out the whole system.

Having such a small house with no garage to put my tools into, I have to come up with other ways of storing my tools to be fixing my junk, eh?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

GeoMonkey said:


> For those of us just fixing our cars/trucks and around the house, a Craftsman set (which are on sale this time of year) will be all we need
> 
> I'm still using Craftsman tools my dad left me 40 years ago, and work perfectly.


I wasn't dissing Craftsman , but unless the new ones they ship to Canada are different ,the (now) wrenches are so thick that they are hard to use,Old craftsmen are definately good tools that are good value.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I have a red toolbox*

Where I keep my rusty pliers, bent screw driver / chisel combo and my hammer, and I think a crescent wrench.. and a roll of "duck" tape ( keeps them pesky ducks in place) and my AAA service card to get me to somebody who has their tools in a big purty chest!!..


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont work on aircraft, and have never had a metrinch socket slip in the last 15 years, as to the wrenches i agree nothing but grief. never broke a metrench socket either, i have used them in the high arctic on impact guns with no problems either, normaly i would use impact sockets but many fly in jobs limit me to 300 lbs of tools, my main tool box weighs 2200 lbs , the metrench sockets come in handy imho.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

How do you decide what to take, I do mobile wrenching and never seem to have what I need in the 1 ton (and it is well equipped):scratch Agree on the non slip of the sockets, I have taken rounded bolts that a 6 point wouldn't hold on to, out they came with a metrinch ,


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I look for damaged Craftsman tools at flea markets. You can get them cheap, then turn around and trade them in for new. Here on our farm, we have a motley assortment of tools we've aquired over the years. We even have a couple open end wrenches with the Ford logo on them that supposedly came with a brand new Model T when you bought one. As far as screwdrivers go I usually just go with Harbor Freight or yard sale stuff. I lose or break too many screwdrivers to spend money on good ones.


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

tired iron, there in lies the question, what to bring, depends on what your working on, cant substitute for a torque wrench , i try to bring 3 wrenches each size up yo 1 inch same for metric, then angled wrenches for hard to reach hydraulics up to 2 inches, realy good quality hacksaw, mac easy outs, plus one for 1/2 3/4 1 inch 1 1/2 inch pipe, fluke multi meter, feeler guages 12 inch, digital calipers , big brass hammer medium ball peen, several quality chisels, and pin punches, klein screwdrivers, plus a mega pro screwdriver, mini mega pro, lockpigks, etc etc, depends what hat im wearing, millwright, welder, electrican, locksmith, usualy a combination of all of them, might be working on a big cat genset then get a call to fix a cell tower then weld a broken arm on a cat or track hoe, lots of variety.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with you, I have had a set for years and love them.
One day I was in Sears and saw the big set and bought it for my dad
I have never had a problem with rounding off nuts if anything it's been just the opposite *the design of the socket doesn't engage the corners it grabs the flats before you get to the corners.*Of course as with any tool the operator should be competent enough to use said tool.:2thumb:


----------

